# Amazing Photographs



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

*The Law Of The Wild says kill only when you are hungry*

Photographer Michel Denis-Huot, who captured these amazing pictures on safari in Kenya 's Masai Mara in October last year, said he was astounded by what he saw:


> "These three brothers (cheetahs) have been living together since they left their mother at about 18 months old,' he said. 'On the morning we saw them, they seemed not to be hungry, walking quickly but stopping sometimes to play together. 'At one point, they met a group of impala who ran away. But one youngster was not quick enough and the brothers caught it easily'."


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That little guy will be safe until their stomaches start growling!!!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hmmm....I am not so sure about the photos. I am by no way an african wildlife specialist but I have to say....do cats exert that much energy to only play with thier food ?

Maybe they invited the impala over for dinner !


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Shortly after these pictures were taken, momma walked up and told the kids to stop playing with their food. The pictures that followed were not nearly as cute.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorta of figured that would happen.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have seen that on a wild life show where they do that to help train the young how to hunt, like orca will play with the seals before eating them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Kinda like we play with the coyotes and foxs ?? And then BANG!!!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Kinda like we play with the coyotes and foxs ?? And then BANG!!!


 Yep now we just need to video it, im gonna try and do that this year on some of our hunts, was wondering if anyone had any pointers for me about it


----------

